# Anybody know some Witch Town Names?



## Sanrio (Feb 26, 2017)

so, since my first town Melody is halfway done, I was thinking of starting a new town!
it's going to be a forest/witch town.

Basically, the mayor is a witch who only wants to "go home" by making a potion that will grant her time travel abilities.She can also transform into an actual wolf.

(I watched princess mononoke so I got the wolf idea lol)

Wolf town names would also be very helpful as well.


----------



## helloxcutiee (Feb 26, 2017)

Amethyst, Adelaide, Ivy Moon, Avalon, Lavanya, Celeste, Saffron etc.

You could also search witchy names on google too.


----------



## tolisamarie (Feb 26, 2017)

Salem? Eastwick? Mystic?


----------



## Sanrio (Feb 26, 2017)

i googled some names and found the name sigil, so I guess that could be an option??


----------



## blackroserandom (Feb 26, 2017)

Lavender? Amethyst and Salem are good names too.


----------



## Sanrio (Feb 26, 2017)

do you know some mayor names,too?

(edited that in on the first post)


----------



## blackroserandom (Feb 26, 2017)

Selene, Winnie, Francesca, Luna, Stella. 

Hmm...


----------



## watercolorwish (Feb 26, 2017)

HoneClaw

Puddle

Ravenoir

- - - Post Merge - - -

mayor names

Bee

Leppine

Vineyard

Lusamine (despite pokemon sun and moon this sounds pretty witchy)

Wicke (last pokemon name haha)

Cinna

Marlene

Mina (my sisters friend irl is a witch and her names mina so this is just me lol)


----------



## Athelwyn (Feb 26, 2017)

Town name suggestions: Shadows, Athame, Grimoire


----------



## BrinaLouWho (Feb 26, 2017)

Town name: Salem, Brew, Moonfall, Magic, Spellcast, Potion.

Mayor name: Wendy, Amethyst, Stella.


----------



## PotatoPowered (Feb 26, 2017)

town names
Obsecurit?
Tovenaar
Hazefall
Nightside
Iniquity
Distortion

mayor names
Satin
Stella
Mariah
Macey


----------



## Sanrio (Feb 27, 2017)

poyonomatopoeia said:


> HoneClaw
> 
> Puddle
> 
> ...



Bee reminds me of bee and puppycat


----------



## Sanrio (Feb 27, 2017)

Okie so I think I'll name my mayor Artemis. And also if you could do some wolf town names that would be great, but its okay if not


----------



## Hiraeth (Feb 27, 2017)

Sanrio said:


> Okie so I think I'll name my mayor Artemis. And also if you could do some wolf town names that would be great, but its okay if not



Wolfpine? Dunno it sounds like a wolf town name.


----------



## Flare (Feb 27, 2017)

Illusion
Midnight
Aria
Timeless
Kekekeke
Broom

- - - Post Merge - - -

Kinda all I have in mind.


----------



## Sanrio (Feb 27, 2017)

I'm liking Midnight and Wolfpine


----------



## Colton S (Feb 27, 2017)

Town Names:
Umbra
Moonfall
Starlet

(They may be more space themed, but they work. )


----------

